# New Oscar Tank



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

I believe were going to start a new Oscar tank, and we're looking for some input on tankmates. I've read a bunch of threads, but can't seem to find exactly what I'm looking for in the older posts, so here it goes.

We're stocking a 75 (for now). We're going to get one albino Tiger, and were looking for a potential tank mate(s). We have a couple 6' tanks, and I'm considering a swap for some of our Africans in the future - moving them to the 4' and the SA's to the 6'. We've just had a bad string of luck with our African males, long story, but a 6' tank is definitely not out of the question in the future for the Oscar and friends. That said, if you want to address stocking this 75 permanently and potentially moving the fish to a 125 in 6-8 months independently, that would be cool.

I like the idea of keeping the tank as natural as possible to the Oscar habitat. I can't seem to find much about that online though. I'm surely just missing it.

We don't love silver dollars (yeah, yeah), severums, convicts, or firemouths.

We do like angels, Geos (specifically altifrons), and potentially a green terror. I like the idea of something you don't see in every other Oscar tank, but that may or may not happen. We're willing to experiment though.

Any thoughts would be appreciated!

Thanks!

PS, we do understand water quality, water changes, that Oscars are messy, etc. etc. We can change water and make adjustments for the like. We've read Oscar 101, and we also know Oscar personalities vary. We're just looking for a reasonable success rate for keeping these fish - we can make adjustments in stock in the future as well, as needed. We've got several backup options.


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

No thoughts on an O tankmate(s) that isn't "run-of-the-mill"?

We'd love some input :fish:


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

If you want to keep your tank faithful to a SA biotope, I would suggest Hypselecara temporalis (Chocolate cichlids), Severums and Geophagus / Satanoperca. These are generally robust fish that can take care of themselves, and tend to form a stable pecking order. Chocolates have a similar temperament to the Oscar and are quite peaceful, except when breeding. There are several species of severums that are extremely attractive and also peaceful. The geos of course will keep the substrate well turned, are always on the go, and occupy the lower levels. I would steer clear of CA cichlids such as the Firemouths, Convicts and the like. There are also some nice, silver dollar type dithers, such as Myleus schomburgkii that stay smaller than the Metynnis, although Metynnis are one of the best dithers for Oscars. Check the link below ... it's got great info.
http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=& ... 0BCXYYs1bQ
You might even consider a single specimen of Hoplarchus psittacus, the true Parrot cichlid. They get every bit as big as Oscars and are pretty spectacular. Also, a single Green Terror would work. I've included a couple of pics of what would be my favorites with Oscars, along with my pair of Albino Oscars.
Hope this helps.
Jim


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for the reply!

I like the idea of geos, and especially a parrot. Could you recommend a geo species that would work well long term in the 75? My concerns are size - big enough to not be prey, yet small enough not to cause excessive strain on the biological load above what the Oscar is already producing. Would you advise against a pair of geos?

I'm not sure where I might locate a parrot, but I love the look. They seem to get rather large. Would one work long term in the 75 as well? My research says they are pretty particular about water quality. Of course we will be diligent to maintain the tank, but something ultra-sensitive seems risky in the smaller volume with the Oscar. Maybe that isn't the case though.

Our LFS got in a new shipment of Oscars the other day, and they brought in some reds along with albinos. I'm tempted to try picking out one of each and seeing if they will get along - with the potential of relocating one given the relatively decent chance they won't.

Thanks again,

Jim (it's a good name)


----------



## rafini (Mar 20, 2014)

Oscars tend to get picked on by any of the aggressive CA cichlids, I had a vieja that stripped all the scales off the side of an oscar and ripped its eye out. the oscar survived just fine after that and the only way to make an oscar eat less is to remove an eye haha.

I used to keep a huge 12" oscar with a 10" male festae among many dithers and they would constantly fight. Oscars are not aggressive but they do best when they are at the top of the heirarchy. thats why Severums and other more peaceful cichlids make good tankmates. I`ve never had any issue with chocolates, they seem to be identical to oscars in terms of personality and needs.


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

I know you said you not a fan of Fire Mouths...But the are something to see when in breeding colors. I have a breeding pair of them with my albino O. The oscar is 10" and the male FM is probably 4" female is much smaller than the male. Never had issues with aggression. The currently have about 100 babies in the tank and no problems at all


----------

